#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Tamron Lenses at Macys Camera Shop (Updated)

## MacysCameraShop

As of July 6, 2014

TAMRON LENSES

3yrs Tamron Phils Warranty

Tamron AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di-II (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax) PHP 21,690.00
Tamron AF 17-50mm F2.8 XR Di II (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax) PHP 14,490.00
Tamron AF 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 XR Di II (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax) PHP 8,890.00
Tamron AF 18-270mm F3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD (Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 19,790.00
Tamron AF 28-75mm F2.8 XR Di LD (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax) PHP 18,350.00
Tamron SP 24-70 f 2.8 Di VC USD(Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 44,490.00
Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4.5-5.6 Di LD Macro (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax) PHP 6,250.00
Tamron AF 70-300mm F4-5.6 Di VC USD (Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 18,550.00
Tamron SP AF 70-200MM F2.8 Di LD (IF) MACRO (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax)PHP 35,750.00
Tamron AF 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD (Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 55,050.00
Tamron 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 VC PZD (Canon/Nikon) PHP 40,390.00
Tamron 16-300mm F/3.5-6.3 VC PZD (Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 32,750.00
Tamron 150-600mm F/5-6.3 VC USD (Canon/Nikon/Sony)PHP 51,190.00
Tamron SP 60mm f2 Di II LD [IF] Macro 1:1 (Nikon/Canon/Sony) PHP 18,490.00
Tamron AF 90mm F2.8 Di (Canon/Nikon/Sony/Pentax) PHP 16,890.00
Tamron AF 90mm F2.8 VC (Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 25,290.00
Tamron 180mm F/3.5 (Canon/Nikon/Sony) PHP 44,550.00

1yr Store Service Warranty


Tamron AF 17-50mm F2.8 XR Di II (Canon/Nikon) PHP 13,000.00
Tamron AF 17-50mm F2.8 Di II VC (Canon/Nikon) PHP 17,500.00
Tamron SP 24-70 f 2.8 Di VC USD PHP 40,000.00
Tamron AF 28-75mm F2.8 XR Di LD (Canon/Nikon) PHP 17,000.00
Tamron AF 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 XR Di II (Canon/Nikon) PHP 8,000.00
Tamron AF 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 XR Di VC PHP 28,000.00
Tamron SP AF 70-200MM F2.8 Di LD (IF) MACRO PHP 33,500.00
Tamron AF 90mm F2.8 Di (Canon) PHP 16,500.00
Tamron AF 90mm F2.8 Di (Nikon) PHP 18,500.00
Tamron AF 70-300mm F4-5.6 Di VC USD PHP 17,500.00



Prices are subject to change without prior notice.  :Smiley: 

thanks,




*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## janelorelyn

sir avail pa tamron 70-300VC

----------

